# Velocidad Vs. Muestreo



## Eter (Feb 2, 2010)

Al ver las propiedades de un archivo de audio MP3 encuentro dos parámetros que no entiendo su relación:

Uno de los parámetros es el MUESTREO.. Ej: 44.1 Khz, 32 Khz, 22,050 Khz
El otro es la VELOCIDAD.. Ej: 64 kbps, 128 kbps, 198 kbps

¿Que es esto?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2010)

por lo general el muestreo se utiliza para definir la frecuencia minima con que puede leerse un archivo de sonido para convertirlo de digital a analogico o viceversa...

pero la verdad es que no se que define eso de velocidad...y menos porque esta en MHz...

es mas...jamas lo habia visto..
si sabia lo de la calidad de grabacion que es en Bits....


----------



## Eter (Feb 2, 2010)

Disculpa, la velocidad es dada en kbps... Ya arreglé mi pregunta la cual sigue vigente...

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 2, 2010)

No hay relación ¿Otra pregunta?


----------



## Eter (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmmmm...

Sinceramente no quedo conforme con tu respuesta. Quizá mi pregunta ahora sería:
¿Que es velocidad de transmisión en kbps?
¿En que consiste el muestreo en Khz?
¿Hay relación entre ambas que influyen en la calidad de audio?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2010)

Frecuencia/tasa de muestreo, audio digital y los famosos kbps.
Leé lo que dice Wikipedia sobre el asunto y depués preguntá sobre esa base.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Lo explicaria con una analogia, el disco de vinilo/acetato. El muestreo seria la velocidad a la cual se "quemo" el disco y los kbps seria la velocidad a la cual se reproduce. Noten que no necesitan ser la misma y asi un disco de 33 rpm puede reproducirse a 45 rpm o 75 rpm (?). En este ultimo caso equivale a las kbps mas altas. Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2010)

ahora entiento por qué no entendia a que te referias...era en kbps...eso si es logico..

en ese caso muestreo es la velocidad con la que la maquina debe leer los datos y convertirlos para obtener el sonido analogico...cuanto mas alto el muestreo mejor el sonido.

y la velocidad en kbps...es la calidad del audio...digamos que cuanto mas kbps tenga el audio es de mejor calidad y por tanto es mas "pesado" (ocupa mas lugar en disco)


----------



## Eter (Feb 3, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ahora entiento por qué no entendia a que te referias...era en kbps...eso si es logico..
> 
> en ese caso muestreo es la velocidad con la que la maquina debe leer los datos y convertirlos para obtener el sonido analogico...cuanto mas alto el muestreo mejor el sonido.
> 
> y la velocidad en kbps...es la calidad del audio...digamos que cuanto mas kbps tenga el audio es de mejor calidad y por tanto es mas "pesado" (ocupa mas lugar en disco)



Gracias por la explicación... Igualmente visite Wikipedia siguiendo la recomendación sugerida por otro forista.

Realmente los dos parametros muestreo y velocidad tiene mucha relación con el sonido, por lo tanto para obtener una buena calidad de audio hay que disponer de un  muestreo alto 44.1 KHz y una velocidad minima de 128 kbps.

Seguire profundizando en el asunto...
Saludos!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 3, 2010)

Eter dijo:


> para obtener una buena calidad de audio hay que disponer de un  muestreo alto 44.1 KHz y una velocidad minima de 128 kbps.



Y ademas una Profundidad de 16 bits (mínimo):

La profundidad de bits determina el rango dinámico. Cuando se muestrea una onda de sonido, se asigna a cada muestra el valor de amplitud más cercano a la amplitud de la onda original. Una profundidad de bits más alta proporciona más valores de amplitud posibles, lo que produce un rango dinámico más grande, una base de ruido inferior y mayor fidelidad:



Fuente: http://help.adobe.com/es_ES/Soundbo...t=WSB6F75620-37C3-4f1d-83FF-B13FFFBC11F0.html

PS: quizás alguien tenga algo mas que aportar


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola a todos

Ahora se qué es: El muestreo y la velocidad como parámetros en los archivos de formato Mp3
Muestreo es cada qué tanto tiempo se toma una lectura ó muestra.
Velocidad cuantos BITS toma por muestra como máximo.

Muestreo:
*Frecuencia.------Cada Qué tanto tiempo.*
41.1 Khz. ------Cada 22.7 Microsegundos toma una muestra.
32.0 Khz. ----- -Cada 32,3 Microsegundos toma una muestra.
22.050 Khz.--- --Cada 45.5 Microsegundos toma una muestra.

Velocidad:
*La muestra la toma a una Velocidad De*
 64 Mil Bits por segundo.
128 Mil Bits Por segundo.
198 Mil Bits por segundo

Así que en una señal rica en niveles altos y bajos es mejor tomar la muestra más frecuentemente para, al hacer una grafica, con esas muestras, esta grafica se parezca mucho a la forma de la señal original.

Y, mientras más rápido tomemos esa muestra más pronto estaremos listos para nuestra siguiente muestra y, por ser alta la velocidad con que se toma la muestra, pedacitos de la señal no se nos escaparán.

Perdón por tanta palabrería.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2010)

Si se me permite no ser demasiado exacto, una señal puede ser muestreada a distintas tasas (se miden en Hz) y esa será la cantidad de muestras que tomará el programa en un segundo.
Digamos que usamos 10Hz (horrible en la práctica, pero lindo para el ejemplo).

Entonces, en un segundo voy a tomar 10 muestras. Buenísimo hasta acá.

La cosa es que esa muestra tendrá el valor que tiene la señal en un momento, la siguiente muestra tendrá el de 0,1s después y así. Es claro y casi obvio que no esperamos encontrar valores exactos en cada muestra, con lo que tendremos un segundo factor que entra en juego: La precisión con la que mido el dato, o la profundidad.
Esto se mide en bits. Un bit es un 1 o un 0.
16 bits son un número binario formado por 16 dígitos, 32 bits son 32 dígitos y así sigue subiendo la "cola" de números que aproximan el valor de la onda en ese punto.

Supongamos que uso 16bits de profundidad. 10Hz y 16 bits de profundidad dicen que voy a tener 10 muestras de 16 bits cada una en cada segundo, eso quiere decir que son 160 bits por segundo.
Si tomo 44,1kHz como frecuencia de muestreo y 16 bits de profundidad, tengo 705,6 kbps. Si son dos canales hablamos de 1411,2 kbps.
O sea, cada segundo se generan 1411,2 kb (kilobits, que no kilobytes).

Así, con fijar dos cualesquiera de los parámetros, el tercero sale por simple matemática

Mucho cuidado con hacer un merengue con los famosos kbps de los MP3.
Ahí es donde entra a jugar la compresión del formato y es más o menos así: Al compresor se le dice que de esta señal que le damos, queremos que salga una de tal frecuencia (usualmente la misma que entra), y (digamos) 128 kbps (estéreo, claro). Arreglátelas para descartar todo lo que "sobre" por encima de esto.
Antes tenías que transferir 1411,2 kb en un segundo para reproducir la onda. Ahora vas a transferir sólo 128 kb para lograr "lo mismo" (al oído).

Pasás de poco más de 1400 a 128 kbps. Y que no se note la diferencia. Eeeeeeeso es _comprimir_.
¿Cómo lo hace? Ya habrás visto en el link que no es algo muy simple...

El proceso inverso (D/A) tiene alguna espina más, pero básicamente: Cuanto más dato haya por muestra (profundidad de muestra) y cuantas más muestras haya por unidad de tiempo (frecuencia de muestreo), más calidad en la onda reconstruída (y acá también juegan Nyquist y Shannon, igual que en el otro proceso). Y cuantas más muestras y más profundidad por muestra, más kilobits habrán de transferirse por segundo.

Bit más, bit menos, así es la base de la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Vick (Feb 4, 2010)

Interesante esto de el muestreo y la "velocidad" de transmisión en los MP3, lo que dice cacho es correcto, acá les dejo mi propia versión, para que tangan otro punto de vista:

Todo empieza con la conversión de la señal analógica a digital, que para los CDs de audio, se toman 44100Hz como frecuencia de muestreo, ya que se cumple con el teorema del señor nyquist...

Esto significa que en un segundo se tomarán 44100 muestras de la señal, y si cada muestra se codifica con 16 bits, entonces en un segundo tendremos: 44100(16) = 705600 bits, es decir, necesitaremos 705600 bits para almacenar un segundo de audio con esa frecuencia de muestreo, sin compresión, pero además como tenemos dos canales entonces multiplicamos por 2 y obtenemos 1411200 bits por cada segundo de audio.

Si ven las propiedades de cualquier archivo .wav sin compresión entonces marcará típicamente:

Frecuencia de muestreo: 44.1KHz
Tamaño de muestra: 16 bits
Velocidad de transmisión: 1.411Mbps (o 1411Kbps)

y ahí esta la relación entre la frecuencia de muestreo y la "velocidad" de transmisión, pongo velocidad entre comillas, ya que aquí no es exactamente un parámetro de velocidad, si no de cantidad de bits resultantes.

Ahora si tomas un MP3, este ya es un formato comprimido, y después de hacer la compresión entonces cambiará la velocidad de trasmisión, ya que se eliminarán componentes de frecuencia de la señal original para lograr archivos mucho más pequeños, por ejemplo en un MP3 con velocidad de transmisión de 320kbps significa que en la compresión se eliminó gran parte de componentes de la señal original, dejándolo ahora en 320000 bits por cada segundo de audio, lo cual da un archivo mucho más pequeño, así que la velocidad de transmisión en un MP3 más que indicar "velocidad", indica el radio de compresión del archivo, mientas más baja sea esta "velocidad" hay una mayor compresión, pero claro, con la consecuencia de la pérdida de calidad en el audio resultante en dicho archivo, ya que el codificador estará obligado a eliminar más componentes de la señal original.

Saludos.


----------



## Eter (Feb 8, 2010)

Vick dijo:


> Interesante esto de el muestreo y la "velocidad" de transmisión en los MP3, lo que dice cacho es correcto, acá les dejo mi propia versión, para que tangan otro punto de vista:
> 
> Todo empieza con la conversión de la señal analógica a digital, que para los CDs de audio, se toman 44100Hz como frecuencia de muestreo, ya que se cumple con el teorema del señor nyquist...
> 
> ...



Gracias a Cacho y a Vick por su explicación, he aprendido mucho al respecto. Leyendo a Vick, significa que un sistema digital de audio de optima calidad debería de tener una velocidad de transmisión de 1411 Kbps cualquier valor inferior a este va afectando la calidad del sonido. Yo he podido apreciar gran diferencia al reproducir un archivo en WAV o reproducirlo en MP3 y puedo decir que el que se ha acostumbrado a escuchar unicamente MP3 escucha la mitad del sonido.

Gracias por sus aportes a mis preguntas.


----------



## Vick (Feb 8, 2010)

Eter dijo:


> Gracias a Cacho y a Vick por su explicación, he aprendido mucho al respecto. Leyendo a Vick, significa que un sistema digital de audio de optima calidad debería de tener una velocidad de transmisión de 1411 Kbps cualquier valor inferior a este va afectando la calidad del sonido. Yo he podido apreciar gran diferencia al reproducir un archivo en WAV o reproducirlo en MP3 y puedo decir que el que se ha acostumbrado a escuchar unicamente MP3 escucha la mitad del sonido.
> 
> Gracias por sus aportes a mis preguntas.



No precisamente esos valores son los óptimos, aca estamos hablando de dos cosas, formatos de audio SIN compresión, como el formato de CDs, y con compresión, como el MP3.

La frecuencia de muestreo de 44.1KHz es la que se usa en los CDs de audio, pero no es la única, para los DVD's el audio se códifica normalmente con una frecuencia de muestreo de 48KHz y 24bits, lo cual eleva la calidad del audio, y se puede muestrear a velocidades más altas, por ejemplo 96KHz o incluso 192KHz a 16, 20 o 24 bits.

En los CDs se usó 44.1KHz por que en ese tiempo era lo mejor que se podía lograr, y hasta ahora hablamos de formatos SIN compresión, es decir la señal digital se almacena tal como se convirtió desde la señal analógica. Obviamente tal como lo planteas, una menor frecuencia de muestreo quitaría mucha calidad al audio, y es por eso que casi no se usan frecuencias menores de 44.1.

Por otra parte el MP3, o cualquier formato de audio CON compresión, lo que hacen no es bajar la frecuencia de muestreo, si no filtrar la señal, para quitar componentes, y así reducir el tamaño del archivo.

Para comenzar, el codificador MP3 quita las frecuencias más altas que no escuchamos, luego quita los componentes de frecuencia que tienen un nivel muy bajo, y junto con otros más altos ya no escuchamos (esto se llama enmascaramiento), etc, el algoritmo es un poco complejo. El caso es que el radio de compresión mayor es de 320Kbps en MP3, y este quita pocos componentes, por lo que la calidad es bastante buena, prácticamente no notas la diferencia entre este y el original. Pero cuando bajas el radio de compresión el codificador estará obligado a quitar más componentes con tal de lograr archivos más pequeños, y mientras más bajas, entonces se quitarán componentes que SI son perceptibles y la calidad del audio resultante será cada vez menor, la mayoría de los MP3 se codifican en 128Kbps, lo cual es "aceptable" para la mayoría de la gente, pero para un buen oído ya se puede notar la pérdida en la calidad.

En lo personal yo siempre codifico mis MP3 en 256Kbps lo cual da una excelente calidad y con archivos de tamaño no muy grande. Existen muchas confusiones en la codificación de los MP3, precisamente por que muchos no comprenden como funciona esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 8, 2010)

Eter dijo:


> ...un sistema digital de audio de optima calidad debería de tener una velocidad de transmisión de 1411 Kbps cualquier valor inferior a este va afectando la calidad del sonido.



Siguiendo con lo que dice Vick (o quizá precediendo a lo que dice Vick) cabe la famosa palabrita: Depende.

Estás pasando de una señal analógica (continua) a una digital (discreta). Al hacer ese paso ya perdés calidad.
De hecho perdés TODO lo que hay entre una muestra y la siguiente , pero como la frecuencia de muestreo es alta, las pérdidas no son perceptibles al oído y la reconstrucción podrá ser exacta (a leer a Nyquist, que de paso es el padre de la TV).
Para seguir, en cada redondeo de muestra perdés un poco más. Pero si son suficientemente grandes (digamos que 16bits está bien) no se nota.
Más, el algoritmo de compresión MP3 descarta pedazos para hacer todo más chico. Pero como está bien diseñado, no se nota.

Cambiando un poco el ángulo, imaginate un dibujo animado. Sabés que son unos cuantos dibujos puestos uno después del otro en una sucesión rápida.
Esos dibujos son el equivalente de las muestras en el audio digital.

Si los dibujos están muy cercanos el uno al otro (o sea, son muy parecidos cada uno con el siguiente), la ilusión de movimiento es mejor. Por ahí va la frecuencia de muestreo.

Si están bien dibujados, con trazos bien definidos, con buen contraste entre el fondo y el dibujo y demás, es más perceptible la ilusión. Eso es equivalente a la profundidad de las muestras en este ejemplo.

Hasta acá nada muy nuevo. Lo interesante queda por el lado de la compresión.
Supongamos que nuestro dibujito animado es Mickey moviendo el brazo y la mano derecha *y nada más*. Entonces, si en dos de cada tres dibujos borrás a todo el ratón menos el brazo y la mano derecha (que es la parte que se mueve), tenés muchísimo menos que dibujar. Lo "comprimiste" y la ilusión seguirá siendo prácticamente igual, por más que haya mucho menos "dibujo" (mucha menos tinta sobre el papel).
En el caso del MP3, lo que se hace es algo por el estilo, que ya te contó Vick. _Grosso modo_, lo que hace el formato este es ir recortando de donde menos es capaz de percibir el oído (o sea, empieza por borrarle el cuerpo a Mickey).
Sigue recortando de acá y allá hasta lograr el bitrate deseado (siguiendo un orden) y eso sería más o menos como aclarar el dibujo del brazo y la mano en algún dibujo cada tantos, borrar algún pedacito en este dbujo, y otro (distinto) en el siguiente y así hasta que se llega al bitrate deseado (o a la cantidad de tinta sobre el papel).
Al reproducirlo, Mickey se va a ver igual que antes del toqueteo. Y la música se va a oir igual.
Mucho cuidado: Escribí *oir* y no otra cosa. La onda no es la misma después del MP3, pero se oye igual.

Como podrás deducir no es algo tan simple como esto, pero para exponer la idea creo que está bien.

Saludos


----------



## Eter (Feb 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Siguiendo con lo que dice Vick (o quizá precediendo a lo que dice Vick) cabe la famosa palabrita: Depende.
> 
> Estás pasando de una señal analógica (continua) a una digital (discreta). Al hacer ese paso ya perdés calidad.
> De hecho perdés TODO lo que hay entre una muestra y la siguiente , pero como la frecuencia de muestreo es alta, las pérdidas no son perceptibles al oído y la reconstrucción podrá ser exacta (a leer a Nyquist, que de paso es el padre de la TV).
> ...




Interesante y muy ilustrativa la analogía de Cacho... La pondré en mi biblioteca virtual para hacerla llegar a mis amgos.

Se debe decir que "aparantemente" no hay pérdida de sonido. Resulta que el oido es un organo que tambien hay que educar o ejercitar al igual que los músculos, las articulaciones o el cerebro. En una entrevista le preguntaban a famoso director de orquesta Leopoldo Stokowski su opinión acerca del sonido digital, él respondio dicendo: "Es como comparar una hamburguesa Norteamericana con un buen asado Argentino".
Los profesionales de la música saben muy bien que los instrumentos no suenan bien en digital; esto se debe a la gran pérdida de armonicos que sufren las notas musicales al digitalizar y al comprimir. Los jóvenes de hoy se han acostumbrado a al MP3, MP4 y estiman que eso es un buen sonido, pero si educaran sus oidos tal como lo hacen los músicos o aquellas personas que asisten con frecuencia a conciertos "academicos" (no de rock o música pop) se darían cuenta que la sonoriad y la profundidad de sonido es muy diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 9, 2010)

Eter dijo:


> Los jóvenes de hoy se han acostumbrado a al MP3, MP4 y estiman que eso es un buen sonido


Bueno "lamentablemente" nací tarde y aprendí de la época del MP3, cuando niño recuerdo los Casette y francamente prefiero MP3 a 128Kbps/16bit que esos. 



Ni hablar de los discos de acetato, _ya ni recuerdo_ como sonaban.




Eter dijo:


> si educaran sus oidos tal como lo hacen los músicos o aquellas personas que asisten con frecuencia a conciertos "academicos" (no de rock o música pop) se darían cuenta que la sonoriad y la profundidad de sonido es muy diferente.


Si tienes razón, la música en vivo es incomparable. Pero yo me conformo con 320Kbps y que no la compriman, hablo de este tipo de compresión.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 9, 2010)

Eter dijo:


> ...le preguntaban a famoso director de orquesta Leopoldo Stokowski ... acerca del sonido digital...: "Es como comparar una hamburguesa Norteamericana con un buen asado Argentino".
> Mhhhhh.... Asado... (con tono de Homero)
> Ya estaré de vuelta el fin de semana por mis tierras y comeré asado de nuevo.
> 
> ...los instrumentos no suenan bien en digital; esto se debe a la *gran pérdida de armonicos* que sufren las notas musicales al digitalizar y *al comprimir*.


Gran pérdida al comprimir, no al digitalizar (Nyquist-Shannon lo demuestra).

Y en cuanto a la compresión del rango dinámico... Ni hablar.

Saludos


----------

